# Look what I found from our Gretchibald (Alan)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Following the fantastic music videos he has been posting of Zolene and Katherine @Gretchibald (Alan) and his two Muso pals have been busy showing them that the oldies can still bang out a good tune. I came across this today which they have just done. I have no idea how they did it as they are clearly not in the same location but hopefully Alan will be able to tell us.

Thought it was really good. More please. Great Harmonies.

if you are angry Alan, blame Jane, I did ask her.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well that was great, and as an old Beatles fan it’s a yes from me. More would be very welcome, 

Alan has a wee bit of a Freddie and the Dreamers movement there too.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Enjoyed that! Looks like the fingers are back to normal Alan? I'm sure you're enjoying that!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Another Beatles fan here - really enjoyed it


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*On the subject of The Beatles*

What a great story and memory to have. (FB)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That made me smile, 3 old codgers who can still make music sound like music. 

Next time maybe there will be a harmonica as well :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Aaagh. Thank you for all the kind comments.

Esler , the lead singer , has been a huge Beatles fan from an early age . He visited me a few weeks ago to get his computer fixed ( by my son) and while he was waiting we had a little sing song to pass the time . Jayne recorded one of the Beatles songs we did and put it on facebook. All Esler's friends and 'fans' ha ha from over the years and around the world seen it and asked for more. So this is the more , we have recorded about 10 Beatles songs now and it's been great fun with lots of reminiscing from the old days when we all played in a band together. We spent more time laughing at ourselves than rehearsing so when we manage to get through a whole song we say 'that'll do' . Typical comments overheard in the recordings before the 'cut' . All my girlfriends are dead now. One's in a nursing home. I need a stool to get on my motorbike. I can't put my socks on anymore. This guitar strap is going for my arthritis. How close is the toilet here.

The 'magic' of clipping video and editing is all done by Zolene , we're too old for that stuff.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Enjoyed that! Looks like the fingers are back to normal Alan? I'm sure you're enjoying that!


Yes fingers are still pins and needles but much improved , if only the feet would do the same . That was a 3 hour session , the next day I was 'laid up' but back to 'normal' the day after.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

One more then.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alan. These are great! I Wouldnt be surprised if they become as popular as the stuff Zolene and Katherine have done. Everything about them just shines. The characters, the whole "Liveness" of the recordings and the decades of experience and enjoyment of music just shines through. I defy anyone to watch these and not smile. "Cleggy" has that same melancholy look I have though when singing. He's clearly the cool one! 

Please keep em coming!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> That made me smile, 3 old codgers who can still make music sound like music.
> 
> Next time maybe there will be a harmonica as well :grin2:


That's a promise - when I get them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Super-duper!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovin' this, I could watch and listen to music like that all day. Thanks, Alan and friends.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Zolene has made us a new cover ha ha.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Zolene has made us a new cover ha ha.
> 
> url]


You certainly haven't changed much, Just better looking 😀
Was the old photo taken perhaps near to when you had your thyroid trouble?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> You certainly haven't changed much, Just better looking 😀
> Was the old photo taken perhaps near to when you had your thyroid trouble?


Thank you Jan , but no , the photo of me was taken yesterday. The original photo is an iconic one of the real Beatles, Zolene has cleverly got rid of John and morphed Cookie , Esler and me with Ringo, Paul and George respectively. I just turned out a bit uglier . Here's the original photo ( reverse image).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant Alan. You have inspired me to do a Beatles cover. Something I would not normally try. I started learning Strawberry fields last night. Took me an hour to learn the intro which Paul played on a Mellotron I believe but that was mainly because I really cant play the piano. Might take a while.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Thank you Jan , but no , the photo of me was taken yesterday. The original photo is an iconic one of the real Beatles, Zolene has cleverly got rid of John and morphed Cookie , Esler and me with Ringo, Paul and George respectively. I just turned out a bit uglier . Here's the original photo ( reverse image).


Good heavens is there no end to her talent. You don´t look what you said at all, must be the black and white that makes you look thinner, but are they photos from today from the other two?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Good heavens is there no end to her talent. You don´t look what you said at all, must be the black and white that makes you look thinner, but are they photos from today from the other two?


Yes , all current.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Brilliant Alan. You have inspired me to do a Beatles cover. Something I would not normally try. I started learning Strawberry fields last night. Took me an hour to learn the intro which Paul played on a Mellotron I believe but that was mainly because I really cant play the piano. Might take a while.


Well, you did pick one of the hardest ones .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Well, you did pick one of the hardest ones .


Yes Ray (Rayrecrock) has just told me that over on Fruitcakes. I picked it because I like the song but also because its easy for me to sing. Most Beatles songs I find too high for me and lowering the key does not always work unless its maybe just half or a full step. I hadn't considered how hard it might be to put together. Zolene pointed me in the direction of "Butchering the Beatles" who have done some pretty good rock versions. I'm a bit sick of in your face Gothy rock though.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0E6D0295BEC599B7


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Yes Ray (Rayrecrock) has just told me that over on Fruitcakes. I picked it because I like the song but also because its easy for me to sing. Most Beatles songs I find too high for me and lowering the key does not always work unless its maybe just half or *a full step*. I hadn't considered how hard it might be to put together. Zolene pointed me in the direction of "Butchering the Beatles" who have done some pretty good rock versions. I'm a bit sick of in your face Gothy rock though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0E6D0295BEC599B7


Oh my god thats wercer than your werstest. or should that be wurster and wurstest?

How many full steps can you take now >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh my god thats wercer than your werstest. or should that be wurster and wurstest?
> 
> How many full steps can you take now >


I thought their version of Day Tripper was quite good. Not the best band to do metal covers of though The Beatles.

Mind you I did a Goth Manson metal version of this so nothing is safe. Press play at your peril!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I thought their version of Day Tripper was quite good. Not the best band to do metal covers of though The Beatles.
> 
> Mind you I did a Goth Manson metal version of this so nothing is safe. Press play at your peril!


I had to open Youtube for the fist one and got this, I understand almost every word :grin2: doesn't always happen with some peoples singing >


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Super.
I think Esler needs to pretend he is singing to a lovely young girl, he’s paying too much attention to the microphone. :grin2: 
The harmony is fantastic and the end few bars I liked very much, in fact I’m gonna play it agen, and it’s only 6.30 am.

Why are you called Compo Alan ? You are a real performer and look as if you are enjoying it, the little joke at the beginning was very apt.
Clergy looks scared, he needs a bit of movement and facial expression like you. I think you will go far, if Paul or Ringo hear that I’m sure they’d be impressed especially as you’re not actually standing together, very clever that, I expect your talented daughter has something to do with the planning.

What do you call yourselves Alan? I am trying to find all your videos on YouTube to give you a like, but only find this one and Nowhere Land.
I notice you also have a silly blue comment on this video from a Roy Horton vor.lol whatever that means.
I had one yesterday on Motley’s little video from a Ross Sattler vom.fail be an idea if we knew their code to understand what they mean


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of my all time favourites - If I Fell. Loved it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Super.
> I think Esler needs to pretend he is singing to a lovely young girl, he's paying too much attention to the microphone. :grin2:
> The harmony is fantastic and the end few bars I liked very much, in fact I'm gonna play it agen, and it's only 6.30 am.
> 
> ...


Leave Cleggy alone. He's the cool and moody one!

They are called "The BeatLess" Jan (as it says on every cover  )

Looks like they are all posted under Jaynes account so you can go on there and lick away!

https://www.youtube.com/user/spatuladad/videos


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Leave Cleggy alone. He's the cool and moody one!
> 
> They are called "The BeatLess" Jan (as it says on every cover  )
> 
> ...


I think they sound really smashing, I´m going through them all now and I´m supposed to be doing some work 0

Sorry the iPad called Cleggy Clergy.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Super.
> I think Esler needs to pretend he is singing to a lovely young girl, he's paying too much attention to the microphone. :grin2:
> The harmony is fantastic and the end few bars I liked very much, in fact I'm gonna play it agen, and it's only 6.30 am.
> 
> ...


It really is for fun Jan , we know we are long past our best, although we hope it comes out not too bad. There is no band , so no name, The Beat -less was just something one of us said in jest as was the ref to 'The Last of the Summer Wine' , a TV series about the antics of 3 old retired codgers called Compo , Cleggy and Foggy. We are a bit like them and reminiscing when we were in a band together in the 70's and 80's. Our recordings are not really up to public performance ( as I told Barry at the start) just for 'friends' to have a chuckle , that's what I consider you and a few other MHF members. Thanks for all the kind comments.

Alan

P.S. Do not OPEN that comment from Ross Sattler , it's some sort of phising scam - go to the 3 dots to the right and 'remove'.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Too modest Alan. They are great fun but there is also decades of experience, a passion for music and talent that shines through. I wanna see Cleggy do a big Rock solo though and maybe stick the guitar through his amp! :lol:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> It really is for fun Jan , we know we are long past our best, although we hope it comes out not too bad. There is no band , so no name, The Beat -less was just something one of us said in jest as was the ref to 'The Last of the Summer Wine' , a TV series about the antics of 3 old retired codgers called Compo , Cleggy and Foggy. We are a bit like them and reminiscing when we were in a band together in the 70's and 80's. Our recordings are not really up to public performance ( as I told Barry at the start) just for 'friends' to have a chuckle , that's what I consider you and a few other MHF members. Thanks for all the kind comments.
> 
> Alan
> 
> P.S. Do not OPEN that comment from Ross Sattler , it's some sort of phising scam - go to the 3 dots to the right and 'remove'.


Your fun is our pleasure :laugh: I think it´s great that you all still want to sing and play.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I so enjoyed those Alan!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Getting rough ha ha.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounded good to me on the car stereo just now. (Always a good mix test)

Don't ever try strawberry fields for God's sake! It's driving me nuts. Bet you go and nock it out this afternoon now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Sounded good to me on the car stereo just now. (Always a good mix test)
> 
> Don't ever try strawberry fields for God's sake! It's driving me nuts. Bet you go and nock it out this afternoon now.


Go on Alan have a go :grin2:>.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I didnt know whether to start a new thread or hijack Alans. Sorry Alan, please forgive me. This has been a labour of love for a few days but mainly today. Done nothing else for the last five hours.

All my own work apart from the drums. I tried to work out some new drums but its impossible so found an isolated drum track (a copy of the original) and had to work around that. could not do the cello or trumpets and the famous mellotron is a combination of a Flute and Clarinet played on the synth. Synth guitars, real guitars and a mixture of synth and real bass. The end is the best bit IMO.

Tried my own harmonies like "The Beat Less" on the "Let me take you down" bit, I think it works. sort of.

Tried to give it my own twist but without going all Rock God Baz mental on it.

It was really hard. Bad choice. Im doing flipping "Love me Do" next time :lol:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow , that's us well showed up ! Very very good . Great editing skills , I reckon you could get an income source from this skill if you ever wanted.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´d even give him five bob for that one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Wow , that's us well showed up ! Very very good . Great editing skills , I reckon you could get an income source from this skill if you ever wanted.


Well thanks. I am hugely chuffed coming from you. Of course I spent several days learning that and a lot of hours today recording it whereas yours are live. Thanks for the inspiration though but FFS, next time point me in the direction of something easier in E minor or A that does not need a flipping orchestra or two days in the studio.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Your diction's a whole lot better than the original Barry!

Alan, I sent a link to your videos to my BIL n friend who were in a band together many moons ago - they both said it brought back great memories and George, the guitarist, said "I wish my strumming and fingering had been half as good as your friend's." So there you go, praise from a fellow traveller!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Your diction's a whole lot better than the original Barry!
> 
> Alan, I sent a link to your videos to my BIL n friend who were in a band together many moons ago - they both said it brought back great memories and George, the guitarist, said "I wish my strumming and fingering had been half as good as your friend's." So there you go, praise from a fellow traveller!


Thanks Jean. I know this is a motorhome forum , but as long as you and a few others are enjoying the videos I'll keep posting them . We are having great fun making them. Zolene has been there in the background of all of them of course doing sound engineer and camera person but we had to engage her help to hit a few high harmonies that we can't get anymore on one of the songs , and also to play the tambourine , so watch for that one coming up - Daytripper.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Your Gonna Lose That Girl -- The high notes were a bridge too far ha ha .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never heard that song before. 

I noticed a bit more movement centre and right, it look to me they are both more relaxed. All sounded genuine to me with the high notes. Have you saved take one, for the boobs we made >

Hurry up and get those harmonicas, I’m eager to hear them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I have never heard that song before.
> 
> I noticed a bit more movement centre and right, it look to me they are both more relaxed. All sounded genuine to me with the high notes. Have you saved take one, for the boobs we made /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> 
> Hurry up and get those harmonicas, I'm eager to hear them.


I must be older than you Jan - I remember it! Had a smile all the way through.

And I think I even noticed Cleggy having a smile!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Your Gonna Lose That Girl -- The high notes were a bridge too far ha ha .


A bridge to far for most people I would think but its still great. I said to Zolene last night on facebook that you should have her sticking her head in for the odd harmony.  She would have hit those notes

Never really the greatest of Beatles fans really but you forget just how many great songs they did. Tricky vocals on a lot of them though I think.

Ive always fancied doing a Rock version of "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" but I seem to remember its also a bit vocally challenging and was another tricky one musically. Love me do! Got to be  Hey! You could use Jans Harp request on that one!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I must be older than you Jan - I remember it! Had a smile all the way through.
> 
> And I think I even noticed Cleggy having a smile!


No if I remember you are the youngest.

I didn´t follow the Beetles when they were popular it´s only in the last few years my ears have grown accustomed to their voices :laugh:

I was never really into any pop or other music unless it was to dance to or sing to on the juke box. The only one I was mad about was Cliff Richard and now although the man I like, the music is not in my collection. Funny how tastes can change.

I´m becoming a Beat Less and a Bazza Bingo fan now >


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Do any of you remember this 60's song ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Do any of you remember this 60's song ?


 Someone cut you short :frown2:

Sounds familiar but I was about to sing different words to start with `Down town´ somehow came into my head.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

For my big sisters 16th birthday she got a Dansette record player and some records , this was one of them . It was played over and over , which is how i know it . It is called 'In Summer' by Billy Fury.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> For my big sisters 16th birthday she got a Dansette record player and some records , this was one of them . It was played over and over , which is how i know it . It is called 'In Summer' by Billy Fury.


Gives a nice warm feeling in my heart seeing Father and Daughter singing together, :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In summer - like Jan I thought it was familiar but no...


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That put a smile on my face and a tap in my feet Alan, the guitarists were working well. :hello1:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to see you all enjoying that (well, maybe not Cleggy haha!) and giving much enjoyment here.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Glad to see you all enjoying that (well, maybe not Cleggy haha!) and giving much enjoyment here.


Yer come on Cleggy give us a big smile.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another one I don’t remember hearing before.

We know you 3 are in different places, you’re all dressed for different weathers.😬😎😒

Did you say you thought Arnie Schwarzenegger had written it Alan? What’s he been up to that I in my small corner don’t know about?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't listen to him Jan, he's a blether!

Another smile this morning, thank you Beatless!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats a word I haven´t heard for years `blethering idiot´ I can remember my Mum saying that about certain people.

Ooh Aah look what I found when I but Blethering idiot in google

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUhpEvAQ73cLM8IczysZwFRw


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant stuff. "I feel fine" I think was probably the hardest one to do I imagine. A lot of guitar work going on there. Timing must also be tough without drums. Love the Cleggy smile at the end  

Zolene's photoshop skills are hilarious. Good work fellas!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Did you say you thought Arnie Schwarzenegger had written it Alan? What's he been up to that I in my small corner don't know about?


This might explain it Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> This might explain it Jan.


:grin2::grin2: I have never seen a film with him in it, no wonder I didn´t know.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Smiley emoticon!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now thats one I have never heard before. Clearly Esler hadn't either  Excellent.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh he knows it ok , and every Beatles song ever recorded , he just couldn't remember the order of the words . Esler is a really big Beatles fan , been across the pond to the streets where they lived., the schools they went to , the photo locations , private tour of the Cavern Club etc etc etc, it's for him that we done these little fun recordings . Only two more to go and that's the Beatles done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Oh he knows it ok , and every Beatles song ever recorded , he just couldn't remember the order of the words . Esler is a really big Beatles fan , been across the pond to the streets where they lived., the schools they went to , the photo locations , private tour of the Cavern Club etc etc etc, it's for him that we done these little fun recordings . Only two more to go and that's the Beatles done.


Well you have done him proud. I know what he means about lyrics. Nothing worse than singing a song you think you know well then just going blank. I think you have to be singing them all the time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

She’ll never hurt me or desert me, that my friends is a dog they are singing about not a woman >

It was one of the best for my judgement, 10 or of 10.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Zolene has really surpassed herself this time !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Please don’t stop these videos Alan, it’s the First thing I look for in the morning and I start the day with a smile on my face and whichever song in my heart. :laugh:

I have said before theirs no end to her talent, that was very clever.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic! That was pretty tight. I wondered if anyone would go for the high bits but no bother at all!

That video must have took some work. Great old footage and well synced. Clever girl. Good job lads. Lovely tones.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Please don't stop these videos Alan,


Really glad you enjoyed them , there are only two more . All good things ......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im guessing you are getting the Harp out for "Love me do"?

Big fuzz box! Rock version of "Revolution"!!! :headbang:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Harmonicas are still in Sligo , have to wait until the 'lockdown' is lifted before my friends will be able to visit with them.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You will see our original drummer in this video . Wish he could have been with us this time but unfortunately about a couple of years ago he fell down the stairs of his little terraced house and landed on the tiled floor behind the front door. He was knocked out and , wearing only his underwear , he lay there all night and it was freezing cold. By the time he was found he had hypothermia and his brain had been starved of oxygen . So although he eventually recovered he is now and forever brain damaged and lives permanently in a nursing home. Co incidentally , the same nursing home that my 91 year old mother is in. So the message is ,if you fancy doing something, get out there and do it , you never know the minute.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats a sad story Alan. Of course you are right, do what you want while you can, none of us know what is round the corner.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a sad story Alan. It is true. Get out there and do it while you can.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That is sad Alan. Do what you can while you can - although this lockdown has scuppered our travel it hasn't scuppered your ability to bring such a lot of joy to the folks on the forum. Thank you for that, and thank Zolene and the boys too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where's my song for today :frown2: I´ll have to start from the beginning if this carries on.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Here it is Jan.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Zolene has done a good job on the 'thumbnail' again ha ha .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah a smile to go to bed with, loved the tambourine shaker who I noticed also added her voice and Esler really enjoyed that one. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Worth the wait! Sounding pretty tight guys (and girl).

Great cover.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh yeah a real foot tapper, good one guys and gal.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you all got your teeth in for that one Alan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Glad you all got your teeth in for that one Alan!


Esler cheated, he had the mike in front of his mouth all the time.:smile2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

This is the last one - thanks for watching .


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Esler cheated, he had the mike in front of his mouth all the time.:smile2:


You know Jan , Esler was quite the lady killer in his youth , a good looking young man , singer in a popular local band , an E Type jag , wore a white suit with a rose in the lapel and very high heeled Beatle boots to give him a bit more height. Funny story ( one of many), once when we were playing one of the big venues in Belfast , we were all set up behind the curtain on a big high stage, the MC announced " and here he is Mr Esler Burke " . The curtains open and Esler comes running on stage from the wings and continues across the slippy stage peddling backwards, arms flailing, right off the other side.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That´s a real oldie, not written by the Beetles. 

Peggy Lee sang it, real sexy voice she had. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great finale Alan. Nice guitar work going on there.

Please pass on our appreciation to all for five weeks of great entertainment.

Who are you going to tackle next? Might have to have a name change.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> This is the last one - thanks for watching .


That was great Alan - the whole series. And it's obvious you've enjoyed it too.

Please say thanks to the boys, and Zolene.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Great finale Alan.
> 
> Who are you going to tackle next? Might have to have a name change.


Funny you should say that . -


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know thats you, but who is the singer ? It´s not one of girls, I don´t think.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

This is Alison, another singing friend. I was doing the rounds with her in the clubs/pubs before my cancer and this Covid thing put a stop to everything. Here she is with Zolene at our little Harvest Supper Concert in a local church.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m having a sit down (coz I´ve been cleaning a few windows) and I thought, so many talented Irish people in a small space so asked Google about famous Irish singers, There are many, the only names I knew, but not necessarily what they sounded like, 
Chris de Burgh :smile2:
Gilbert O´Sullavan
The very handsome Bob Geldorf > Does he sing? :frown2:
Johnny Logan
Val Doonican Of course.
Ronan Keating :kiss: what a lovely song I listened to *When you say nothing at all* a few of the words sounded like Cliff Richards voice.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Funny you should say that . -


Wow! Thats different. Is it Jayne behind that mask? Im not sure Ive ever seen her on Video so cant think what she looks like.

Your eyes are really funny Alan. Good vocal though and nice solo work there. Vocal sounds a bit like Karen Carpenter.

Zolenes clearly got herself a green screen. Brilliant. Want one!

Is it meant to be mysterious or actually a bit kinky?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

It's video just for laughs and no doubt people who know us will have a good chuckle at it , however the overall sound has to be good and I think you will agree that Alison is definitely good. I am a bit superfluous but I just wanted to be in it. Yes, Zolene has a green screen now and this was the first experiment for her and brother Ziqh to edit. I think they did ok.

ps - Don't think I made it very clear , it's Alison behind the mask singing This Masquerade . The same one in the church video singing 'Anything you can do ,I can do better ' with Zolene.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> ps - Don't think I made it very clear , it's Alison behind the mask singing This Masquerade . The same one in the church video singing 'Anything you can do ,I can do better ' with Zolene.


You made in plain to me Alan, Barry probably didn´t even see the post.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You made in plain to me Alan, Barry probably didn´t even see the post.:frown2:


Oi!! Watch it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Oi!! Watch it!


Come on, be a man and own up >


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> Funny you should say that . -


Very atmospheric Alan! Loved it!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...and one from Patsy Sublime and The man in the Moon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Super, she´s called Patsy Cline in my iTunes, a toss up who sounds better.

The man in the moon looks rather coy :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just seen that one on FB Alan. I laughed until it hurt. Who knew you were a comedy genius!

I have to get one of those screens. Trouble is I'm pretty sure Ill abuse it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Just seen that one on FB Alan. I laughed until it hurt. Who knew you were a comedy genius!
> 
> I have to get one of those screens. Trouble is I'm pretty sure Ill abuse it.


You´re not planning to float on that cloud are you? :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You´re not planning to float on that cloud are you? :surprise:


You trying to be funny? 

No. I am not sure what I would do with one but it would probably get me banned from Youtube.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Super, she´s called Patsy Cline in my iTunes, a toss up who sounds better.


I'll tell Alison you said that , she'll be chuffed !


----------

